# Single-coil rebuildable RTA for iJust2 battery?



## vapeandacrepe (7/2/16)

Hello.
I'm growing tired of the iJust2 coils. They are a mission to rebuild, I'm done trying.
The new ECR RBA head (with 1ohm coil) is ijust2/atlantis/melo coil shape and size, so it seems the horizontal coil won't cope with 0.3-0.5ohm temperatures and airflow well, even if I drilled the hole bigger, what do you think? www.eleafworld.com/ecr-head-2/

But a probably much better solution: I'm looking for a well-priced (300-400 max) RTA with a rebuildable single-coil deck with good airflow, for 0.3-0.5ohm @ <=80 watts standard range. I don't mind cheaper older products if they do the trick well. Only downside is I can't use my 3 x iJust2 tanks to rotate juices, but I don't care really.

Any recommendations or advice very much appreciated. Thanks you vapers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Hello.
> I'm growing tired of the iJust2 coils. They are a mission to rebuild, I'm done trying.
> The new ECR RBA head (with 1ohm coil) is ijust2/atlantis/melo coil shape and size, so it seems the horizontal coil won't cope with 0.3-0.5ohm temperatures and airflow well, even if I drilled the hole bigger, what do you think? www.eleafworld.com/ecr-head-2/
> 
> ...


Try the Triton RTA coil.
Works well in the ijust2 tank.
I'm about to play doctor with it and try shove a Clapton in it to see if it will work or will make it leak


----------



## Vapington (7/2/16)

Wotofo Serpent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

Vapington said:


> Wotofo Serpent


Avocado?


----------



## Vapington (7/2/16)

Is not a single coil RTA though


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

Vapington said:


> Is not a single coil RTA though


Shit, true. I stand corrected but can't the one side be plugged? I'm a noob on that tank


----------



## vapeandacrepe (7/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Try the Triton RTA coil.
> Works well in the ijust2 tank.
> I'm about to play doctor with it and try shove a Clapton in it to see if it will work or will make it leak


Thanks for the advise. The Triton RTA system looks cool. I just worry about the lack of airflow with the horizontal coil. The ECR head coil is only 1.0ohm. I'm not sure it will handle sub-ohm temperatures and need for airflow very well?
- Other problem is the coil contact point (the little brass/steel tip thing that plugs into the rubber grommet) of the Atlantis doesn't seem to fit the iJust2 tank, and an iJust2 contact point in Atlantis coil is very loose.
- And lastly, trying to build a sub-ohm coil for an iJust2/atlantic/Triton coil requires like 22gauge wire, it's such a ***** to make a coil with such a thick wire for such a small coil, and then have to wrap cotton around it BEFORE putting it into the coil. I haven't tried making a dual-vertical coil with thinner-gauge wire, but imagine it's also even trickier.


----------



## vapeandacrepe (7/2/16)

Vapington said:


> Wotofo Serpent


Thanks man, but that Serpent looks a bit pricey (+-R520), I'd rather pick up one of the newer RTA's for that price. Btw, love your juices, learnt a lot from them. I didn't enjoy Ripple until I really understood how to prime and draw from my coil properly. Pulling hard on the draw and it's so damn tasty now wow!!! I really need to get a decent setup going, don't know why I'm fiddling around with these tiny non-rebuild coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Thanks for the advise. The Triton RTA system looks cool. I just worry about the lack of airflow with the horizontal coil. The ECR head coil is only 1.0ohm. I'm not sure it will handle sub-ohm temperatures and need for airflow very well?
> - Other problem is the coil contact point (the little brass/steel tip thing that plugs into the rubber grommet) of the Atlantis doesn't seem to fit the iJust2 tank, and an iJust2 contact point in Atlantis coil is very loose.
> - And lastly, trying to build a sub-ohm coil for an iJust2/atlantic/Triton coil requires like 22gauge wire, it's such a ***** to make a coil with such a thick wire for such a small coil, and then have to wrap cotton around it BEFORE putting it into the coil. I haven't tried making a dual-vertical coil with thinner-gauge wire, but imagine it's also even trickier.


I've used 26g and 24g in the Triton RTA coil. 3.5 ID. Works fine. I just coiled a Clapton 26/32 coil 35id too. Its in the RTA wicked and ready, just gotta try it at home. They all vertical coils. Space the wraps and aim for 0.5 or so. I haven't had connection problems, but I'm waiting on my Ijust2 rebuildables and I'm sure you cld drop the ohms. Let me tag ppl and see.
@Andre @Silver @method1 @Vapington @Hugo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

